
Google Play Music will shut down - shanemhansen
https://www.engadget.com/google-play-music-shutdown-end-of-2020-150006046.html
======
mark_l_watson
I was annoyed at first. I ran the transfer tool, and waited about a week for
my uploaded music, playlists, etc. to be moved over.

I don't like the YouTube Music UI as much, but YouTube Music does have an
advantage of sometimes seeing a cool video. That said, I like focused tools,
and YouTube Music seems to do too much.

------
rvz
Looks like this product faced the music.

